# Indoor arena horse ties



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If I am at an event or not on my own property my horses are tied to the trailer they were brought there in. Where my son rides there are wood posts with pipe cross pieces and for those that are boarded there and familiar with each other they work well. Horses hauled in are asked to tie to the trailer they came in. Same was true when I lived in Texas.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just to be clear, do you mean for tying horses in the arena along the existing wall/rail?

If so, what does your arena fence consist of? 
For me that would be the deciding factor on what to use. 

At my house my arena is RR ties for posts with heavy panels. Everyone ties to the posts and not to the panels.
In the roundpen, RR tie posts, cedar rails with boards nailed to the rails so the walls are solid. Theres chain looped around the RR tie then a ring on the inside to tie a horse to.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Where I have mine, we have railroad ties. Most the to them. The tires have O rings on top. I've seen one person use the O rings.

There is a round pen at the far end and they have inner tube attached to the top rail of it. I see a variety of horses tied to those, but people with young horses really like them.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes it would be to tie horses along the arena wall and it will be divided off by temporary panels(which will never be used to tie horses because they will not be secure). Cowchick can you post pictures of your wall? I really liked the idea of solid piping to build hitching posts, but the problem is that the clay mix foundation has already been laid down and lazered so I would rather avoid touching it. Perhaps a railing coming out of the wall similar idea to a hitching post be used? (attached a photo of what I mean-the picture is a blanket rack but you get the idea). I have a meeting with the engineer tomorrow to see what can be done structure wise but I need to come up with some ideas before then.

Would love to see pictures of what you all have set up in place(or where you ride).

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So...is this arena a metal building or conventional construction of some type of wood/plywood walls?
What are you wall studs made from? metal posts from a metal building or sunk 6x6 or something different?
Knowing that could give you a lot more ideas from many posters who ise something different for tacking up cross-ties and tack/saddle rack...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@my2geldings I'll try to get pictures tomorrow if I get home before dark


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We use these screwed into posts. I don't think I'd trust them for a horse that doesn't tie well though.


https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2E87C4CA-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Many barns in my area use a steel pipe "hitchin' post"; generally set into the ground with concrete. These are equipped with a couple of steel tie-rings, loosely secured to the horizontal bar with a strand of bailing twine, which acts as a "sacrificial" link to protect both the animal and the hitchin' post in the event of an Equine explosion.
This arrangement is inexpensive and effective; the only part prone to breakage is the twine, which is readily available and easily renewed.
I use something similar to the one in Jc&Grace's link, but all of my critters have break-away halters.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your feedback. The arena has phenomenal footing and we don't want to disturb the ground to install a hitching post because it would involved excavating. I will post a picture so you can see what it looks like.









We are looking into possibly getting temporary panels to divide off an area for tacking up and the tying of horses, but we haven't set up anything to tie the horses yet. I think the only thing that is more or less ruled out would be cemented hitching rail-though we could perhaps attach some from beam to beam instead of ground to ground? 

Still looking for more suggestions of what you all use out there. Thank in advance!


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

my2geldings said:


> We have recently finished building a new indoor arena. It's 100 by 220 with great footing from a local show jumping stable. Very excited to start using it once we finish installing the last few things in it. There is still a lengthy list of things we need to finish but one of the main items on the list is purchasing and installing ties to the wall or a railing for tying the horses.
> Our arena will have a tack up area at one end of the arena, so I am researching to find the best options for something to tie the horses to. One option was already planned but I am really not a fan of it and wanting to find what other options are out there.
> 
> What have you liked or disliked?


 How about Those easy slip rings. Safe and Functional. Aussie Tie Ring.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are great but for the use of the arena using tie rings limits me to only being able to plate every beam, which is very few. I'm thinking something that allows for tying more horses in the tack up space would be best instead of individual rings.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What you posted a pic of:









I use that for a blanket bar, would NEVER tie a horse to that flimsy bar. 

In your situation, I think I'd prefer the Blocker Tie Ring:









You can buy them in many different places, I like Smart Pak. https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/blocker-tie-ring-6004


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

With a wood kick plate surrounding your arena you already have a strong support behind that wall all the way around.
Divide off a section for tacking and standing horses at the ready, yes.
I would absolutely be putting in a barrier and high enough that those in the waiting area are not interfering with those in the riding area...
How you are going to "support" a barrier without doing some sinking of a post or such is something the arena designers need to figure out.
Once you decide on the barrier type you will also know what you can use for ties, how many and how to space them.

You only need to dig a few holes will not upset your surface since you have to drag to maintain it or it won't look like that very long...
Pretty arena...bright, airy and I like the clear-span...the best way to go for optimum use.

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi

Yes to the above. ↑↑↑

It looks like a real nice arrangement right now, tho; if it were mine, I wouldn't put anything inside the oval except riders. There's no way you can put your tacking/etc. area on the other side of one of the doorways? Even if it's just a run-in shed sorta structure covering the opening?


----------



## Emily7rose (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't really have anything to add to your wall attachment idea, but I just wanted to you ring looks gorgeous! And if you really needed to if your just trying to tie a lead rope to something, you could always just use the Hooks that are ring shaped, and tie some twine to it an tie the lead rope to the twine.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The idea is to be using ties on the kick wall as permanent fixture and using temporary panels 15 feet away from the wall. The idea is to be able to remove those panels for shows if needed, or even dividing the arena off in half if we run a large event and want 2 areas for warm up. Tacking up outside is generally what happens during the summer months when it's nice. During the winter months it drops down to -45 so even a run in shed is of no use in that cold. It's also pitch black by 4pm so tacking up in the dark(even if we installed spotlights it's not ideal). We definitely need tack up space indoors.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I would ask the engineer if it would be a problem to cut holes in three of the beams and run a pipe through then cap the ends and weld it in. You could then do something like the carabiner with the blocker tie ring like I think DreamcatcherArabians posted. The span between the two outside beams should give you enough room for several horses.

Lovely space My2geldings


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> I would ask the engineer if it would be a problem to cut holes in three of the beams and run a pipe through then cap the ends and weld it in. You could then do something like the carabiner with the blocker tie ring like I think DreamcatcherArabians posted. The span between the two outside beams should give you enough room for several horses.
> 
> Lovely space My2geldings


Absolutely fantastic idea-thank you.


----------

